# how long will it take?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It depends. On the weather, on the nectar flow or you feeding, on the bees themselves etc.

If there is plenty of feed or nectar and the bees are willing and the weather is good flying weather and you started with two deeps fairly full of bees, they will draw a deep out in less than a month probably.


----------

